# В зеркале тип с красными глазами уже надоел...

## sa10

В зеркале тип с красными глазами уже надоел...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

У кого есть идеи что бы это на cron зарядить чтобы выгоняло из-за компа каждый час на 5-10 минут?

Или хотя бы напоминало, но лучше бы выгоняло...Last edited by sa10 on Fri Aug 18, 2006 7:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ArtSh

Сперва пару часиков читаете ман по bash, потом пять минут пишете скрипт, и всё! Если используете KDE рекомендую почитать и про DCOP.

----------

## sa10

 *ArtSh wrote:*   

> Сперва пару часиков читаете ман по bash, потом пять минут пишете скрипт, и всё! Если используете KDE рекомендую почитать и про DCOP.

 

Вот от этого как раз красные глаза...   :Twisted Evil: 

Советчик, млин!

А как же юниксвей?

Что никто никогда не делал и ни слышал про такую потребность?

----------

## fank

видел такое на freshmeat.net вроде

а вообще вот

http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29725

и, кстати, есть такой ССГ - синдром сухого глаза, когда в результате напряженной работы за компом нарушается ритм моргания, интервал между морганиями увеливается, глазное яблоко не увлажнается и в результате ткань глаза повреждается, отчего появляются боли и резь

лечиться так: покупаем в аптеке любой заменитель слезы ("Чистая слеза", "Офтагель" - последнее сам пробовал) и капаем разок/другой в день. Абсолютно везвредная гелеобразная штука, способная очень долго увлажнять глаз. Ещё помогает касторовое масло. Просто взять гигиеническую салфетку и втереть в веки, очень смягчает окологлазную ткань, абсолютно везвредно.

Будьте здоровы  :Smile:  !!!

----------

## S_Serge

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> В зеркале тип с красными глазами уже надоел... 
> 
> У кого есть идеи что бы это на cron зарядить чтобы выгоняло из-за компа каждый час на 5-10 минут?
> 
> Или хотя бы напоминало, но лучше бы выгоняло...

 

Первое, что пришло на ум -- ставим вот такую программку :

```

*  x11-misc/xtrlock

      Latest version available: 2.0-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.0-r1

      Size of files: 6 kB

      Homepage:      ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/dists/stable/main/source/x11/

      Description:   A simplistic screen locking program for X

      License:       GPL-2

```

А в ~/.xsession пишем такую строчку :

```

/bin/bash -c "while sleep 60 ; do xtrlock & sleep 10 && killall -9 xtrlock  ; done" &

```

данный пример лочит экран на 10 секунд, через каждые 60...  Временные интервалы поправте под себя..  :Smile: 

----------

## sa10

Вот спасибо!

И ведь все в портеджах есть...   :Smile: 

----------

## Angel

1. Заземлённый монитор c экранированной трубой 85-100 герц.

2. Хороший дневной яркий свет ЛД-40

----------

## lefsha

 *Angel wrote:*   

> 1. Заземлённый монитор c экранированной трубой 85-100 герц.
> 
> 2. Хороший дневной яркий свет ЛД-40

 

А какую трубу покупать к TFT монитору?

И где найти генератор, чтобы труба дрожала с частотой 100 Hz?

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Под дневным светом понимаются обычно лампы дневного света...

Так вот они самые вредные. Это если от шуток перейти к делу....

----------

## Angel

 *lefsha wrote:*   

>  *Angel wrote:*   1. Заземлённый монитор c экранированной трубой 85-100 герц.
> 
> 2. Хороший дневной яркий свет ЛД-40 
> 
> А какую трубу покупать к TFT монитору?
> ...

 

Я пересмотрел множество TFT и мониторов среди них не увидел. Попробуй нарисовать линейный градиент от чёрного к белому на весь экран.

Скорость обновления экрана должна быть не менее 85 гц, чтобы не напрягать глаза. Интересно будет перевести TFT милисекунды в герцы чтобы понять быстрее ли чем безопасные 85-100 гц. обновляется динамичная картинка на TFT. Если инерционность заметна глазу, то обновление экрана уж точно менее 50 гц. 

2:

Свет как и деньги не пахнет а имеет лишь спектр. И спектр ЛД ближе всего к белому свету монитора.

Когда вокруг того, начём сосредоточен взгляд также светло, глаза менее устают т.к. глазам реже приходится перестраиваться от тёмного к светлому. У них же нет точечного замера как у фотоаппарата, они и стараются изо всех сил, играясь своей "диафрагмой", сделать так чтобы были видны все обекты в поле зрения.

Это можно подтвердить простым эксперементом.

В полутёмной комнате зажигаем свечу и смотрим на пламя 10 мин.

В светлой комнате с двумя ЛД-40 смотрим на пламя свечи 10 мин.

Сравниваем ощущение в глазах.

Забыл написать, светильник должен быть с двумя ЛД-40 т.к. их включают в противофазе.

----------

## lefsha

 *Angel wrote:*   

> Я пересмотрел множество TFT и мониторов среди них не увидел. Попробуй нарисовать линейный градиент от чёрного к белому на весь экран.
> 
> Скорость обновления экрана должна быть не менее 85 гц, чтобы не напрягать глаза. Интересно будет перевести TFT милисекунды в герцы чтобы понять быстрее ли чем безопасные 85-100 гц. обновляется динамичная картинка на TFT. Если инерционность заметна глазу, то обновление экрана уж точно менее 50 гц. 
> 
> 

 

Нарисовал. Разницы 0.

Скорость обновления экрана TFT может быть гораздо ниже чем Трубки. Или наоборот при той же частоте

картинка на TFT будет гораздо меньше раздражать глаза. Так что 75Hz на TFT это такая частота,

которая недостижима на обычных мониторах. Глазу заметно и 75Hz обычного монитора. Все зависит от глаз

и времени нахождения перед монитором. Я бы сказал, что глазу заметно и 85Hz, если речь о 8 часовом рабочем дне.

 *Angel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Свет как и деньги не пахнет а имеет лишь спектр. И спектр ЛД ближе всего к белому свету монитора.
> 
> 

 

Это только по причине незнания. Свет ЛДС очень похож на монитор. Он моргает и глаза это прекрасно чувствуют. Работать под таким светом рабочий день это вредить самому себе.

 *Angel wrote:*   

> Забыл написать, светильник должен быть с двумя ЛД-40 т.к. их включают в противофазе.

 

Это стандартная отмазка и ничего более.

----------

## Angel

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Скорость обновления экрана TFT может быть гораздо ниже чем Трубки. Или наоборот при той же частоте
> 
> картинка на TFT будет гораздо меньше раздражать глаза. Так что 75Hz на TFT это такая частота,
> ...

 

Я пока не сделал так, как посоветовал страдал глазами. Сейчас могу по 12 часов сидеть за монитором.

У меня mitsubishi diamond pro 750.

Когда изобретали кино и телевизор, сделали так, чтобы юзер не замечал смены картинок. Так открыли 50 гц. Потом частоту удвоили. 

В TFT заметно. Когда сколишь инет картинка мерцает с должными милисекундами которые замечает глаз следовательно они менее 50 гц не говоря про просмотр кино.

ЛД стоят в школах..., короче везде. Если бы они были такие вредные их бы не сертифицировали. 

На счёт противофазы это не отмазка, можешь сам посмотреть на схему светильника - она не сложная  :Smile:  А Philips и Osram делают их вообще на постоянном токе.

Давай завязывать.

У меня глаза не болят после 12 часов работы.

ЗЫ 

Надо спросить у автора поста какой у него монитор и свет.

----------

## lefsha

 *Angel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Когда изобретали кино и телевизор, сделали так, чтобы юзер не замечал смены картинок. Так открыли 50 гц. Потом частоту удвоили. 
> 
> 

 

Вы опять все напутали. Так открыли 24 Hz... 

Потом частоту действительно удвоили до 50Hz и получилась черезстрочная развертка... Сейчас частоту в некоторых новых TV еще увеличили.

Но сигнал как шел 25 Hz так и идет...

И поэтому в фильмах делают от 24 до 30 фреймов в секунду...

Открой любой файл и убедись.

 *Angel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> В TFT заметно. Когда сколишь инет картинка мерцает с должными милисекундами которые замечает глаз следовательно они менее 50 гц не говоря про просмотр кино.
> 
> 

 

Вам подсунули бракованное оборудование. Я в этом никак не виноват.

 *Angel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ЛД стоят в школах..., короче везде. Если бы они были такие вредные их бы не сертифицировали.
> 
> 

 

Да конечно... А в России убивают людей на улицах, если бы это было плохо

не убивали бы... Есть такой параметр как стоимость и ламп и электричества

для света.

Еще раз. Либо знания и представления имеются и тогда можно о чем-то рассуждать

либо нет. И тогда остается верить что если кто-то что-то делает то все будет хорошо...

 *Angel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Давай завязывать.
> 
> У меня глаза не болят после 12 часов работы.
> ...

 

Вас никто не заставлял нести тут ерунду.

У меня когда мне было 15 лет глаза тоже не болели....

 *Angel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> На счёт противофазы это не отмазка,
> 
> 

 

P.S. Я не говорил, что так не делают. Я говорил, что это мало что дает.

Так как колебания света все равно имеют место быть. Кроме того лампы

физически разделены, что позволяет продолжать видеть 100Hz колебания.

Т.е. голову на верх лучше и не поднимать...

----------

## ArtSh

Ну чес-сно слово, как дети!

ЖК и ЭЛТ монитор по разному востпроизводят изображение, на ЭЛТ точка загорается, когда по ней пробежит пучок электронов и постепенно гаснет (чем чаще бегает, тем незаметнее мерцание). У ЖК точка светится постоянно, а на шлейф влияют скорость переключения и частота опроса точек монитора.

На счёт ламп, лучше всего яркая галогенная лампа в сочетании с современной люминецентной лампой (те что продаются под названием энергосберигающая), т.к. первая является очень хорошим источником "белого света", а вторая даёт очень хорошее соответствие с солнечным, и работает на более высоких частотах.

P.S. поиск в любимой поисковой машине ваш друг!

----------

## Angel

ArtSh 

У ЖК точка светится постоянно...

И когда её начинают обновлять она не может обновляться с приемлемой для зрения частотой.

А если из этих точек сделан экран целиком, и этот экран обновляется?

Не значит ли это что экран будет обновляться со скоростью, которая позволяет ему инерция?

----------

## ArtSh

Точка  ЖК монитора изменяет яркость приблизительно в 1000 раз медленнее чем точка ЭЛТ. Поэтому мерцание заметить невозможно. Частота 75 (85) Гц выбрана из тех соображений, что человек практически неразличает мерцания с такой частотой (замечает только перефирическим зрением, и то не всегда) и скорость рекции ЖК точки только около 25% быстрее (у мониторов с временм отклика около 8мс).

----------

